# Table Top Warping



## GoTheDistance (Sep 4, 2014)

Brand new to wood working. Trying to make a table top using four 2x10 douglas fir boards. I screwed the boards together using pocket holes (kreg jig). The next day I noticed that the two end boards were angled upwards. The boards themselves appear to be flat. How would I go about fixing this issue. Perhaps I screwed too tightly. Sorry if I'm not using the correct terminology, new to all of this. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey GTD! Welcome! There's an introduction section we'd like you to complete so we can get to know ya and I'm certain one of these many pros on here will be more than happy to help you out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTheDistance (Sep 4, 2014)

Will do! Thank you.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Problem is your trying to use construction grade lumber for making furniture.the moisture content of the wood is to high and as it dries will cup,bow,twist and all sorts of things.Also.the wider the boards you are joining the more problem you will have.
Posket screws are not a good method to join 2X10's for a table top.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

What kind of table? any pictures or design plans?

green wood is surely a big part of the problem, fastening them to some sort of substructure should help...


----------

